

Overheard on the Goldman Sachs elevator - cnorgate
http://totalfratmove.com/769302

======
cnorgate
Wow... I previously worked in finance, and the sad part is that every one of
those comments sounds right at home for a Wall St bank. Happy I got out when I
did.

